# More Ornamentalism pics + color descriptions!!!



## user2 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Eye Shadow  *  







*Mystical Myst* - Smoked purple with frost (frost, LE)
*Sensualize* - Polished copper with silver frost (lustre, LE)
*Wishful* - Soft beige with white frost (frost, LE)
*Blue Absinthe* - Shadowy aqua blue with frost (frost, LE)
*Cranberry* - Dirtied coral with pink frost (frost)  


*Lipglass*   






*Adventurous* - Mauve with gold pearl (Frost)
*Jewelbright* - Deep plum with gold pearl (Frost, Repromote)
*Luxuriate * - Faded coral with pink pearl (Frost, LE)
*C-Thru* - Soft peached-beige with shimmer (Repromote) 


*Lipstick*  






*Romanced* - Nude pink with pearl (Lustre, LE)
*Tassie Bright* - Classic red (amplified, LE)
*Satiate* - Bronze Brown with gold pearl (lustre)
*Hipster* - Deep plum frost (frost, LE)
*Overly Plum* - Dirtied plum (amplified, LE)  


*Glitz Gloss*  






*Foreign Intrigue* - Red fuchsia with red glitter (LE)
*Embellish* - Blackened red with red glitter  


*Sheer Shimmer Powder*  






*Pretty Indulgent* - Barely pink with frost (LE)  


*Powder Blush*  






*Slave to Love* - Darkened coral pink (LE)


*Eye Brows*  






*Lingering* - Rich hazel brown
*Spiked* - Dark plum brown  


*Cremestick Liner*  






*Cream O’ Spice* - Rich loamy brown (LE)
*Plum Soft* - Rich plummy brown (LE)  


*Pearlizers*  






*Pearlette* - Light apricot with pearl finish (LE)
*Opulent* - Soft pinked coral with pearl finish (LE) 
*Ever Opal * - Muted lavender with pearl finish (LE)


----------



## Sanne (Sep 5, 2005)

great thanks so much for the pix!!!! I think my wallet is hiding again... I love the aquablue and purple e/s and yay, more pearlizers!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG!!!! Thank you so much for the post!!! My wallet went over to hide with Groupie's wallet. LOL


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Sep 5, 2005)

WOW the new way of pictures is so much better. I hope they are accurate too! Gosh everything is real pretty.


but I think the cremestick liners and brows are switched, lol!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 5, 2005)

OMG!!! soooooooo excited! *doin flips*


----------



## piika (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow, thank you!!

Blue Absinthe is supposed to be the Parrot lookalike, right? Do you think it looks a bit more green in this pic than Parrot? I've never seen Parrot so any comment would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CWHF (Sep 5, 2005)

My keyboard's wet with drool-thanks for posting this!

Guess I won't be skipping Ornamentalism.  When does this come out again? Please let it be October at the earliest.


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 5, 2005)

Cool, thanks for posting! I'm feeling this collection more than Naturally Eccentric. Is there a release date yet?


----------



## speakerpunk (Sep 5, 2005)

Pretty, but nothing that's making me jump up and down...ah well, more $$ for Holiday items! (can you BELIEVE it's getting close to the Holidays again?!?!?! *dies* )


----------



## insanebeauty27 (Sep 5, 2005)

The new colors look fabulous.  I cant wait to try them!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 5, 2005)

Yikes, those pictures aren't what I was expecting at all. The purple is much more blue than I was hoping for, and that shadow that is supposed to be similar to Parrot looks more green to me. All in all, it doesn't thrill me.

But, I didn't find that the Naturally Eccentric pictures were all that accurate, either, so hopefully that is the case with this stuff too.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piika* 
_Wow, thank you!!

Blue Absinthe is supposed to be the Parrot lookalike, right? Do you think it looks a bit more green in this pic than Parrot? I've never seen Parrot so any comment would be greatly appreciated!_

 
Parrot is much darker in real life, and I don't think blue absinthe really looks like it, but you can never tell with pictures.  I remember seeing the tailormade pics and they were so washed out, you could hardly see any colours.  I am loving the e/s though, and I already have cranberry so I don't have to buy that.  I will probably end up with all the other e/s.  My wallet is going to be hurting too.  Gahh, darn MAC, always coming out with so much stuff I must have.


----------



## msthrope (Sep 5, 2005)

thank god!!  this collection isn't going to cost me a ton afterall.


----------



## Janice (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_
but I think the cremestick liners and brows are switched, lol!_

 
I agree, and it appears to me  the SSP and blush are switched too. That picture of the blush sure doesn't look like a coraled pink? but the descrip for the SSP sounds about right for it.


----------



## user2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Parrot is much darker in real life, and I don't think blue absinthe really looks like it, but you can never tell with pictures.  I remember seeing the tailormade pics and they were so washed out, you could hardly see any colours.  I am loving the e/s though, and I already have cranberry so I don't have to buy that.  I will probably end up with all the other e/s.  My wallet is going to be hurting too.  Gahh, darn MAC, always coming out with so much stuff I must have._

 
I know what you mean! I wasn't going to get any eye palete from the Tailormade release but once I've seen clearer pictures or even fotd's with them, I couldn't skip the warm eyes palette!

Oh and ladies....? No problem!


----------



## labelslut (Sep 5, 2005)

Drooling over the photos as I type.  Thanks for the pics-they look really great!!


----------



## user2 (Sep 5, 2005)

*fixed*!


----------



## User20 (Sep 5, 2005)

Thank for posting....reps......I'm gonna be soooooo broke - I can't wait!


edit: those pix can't be anywhere near some of those colors, they look much different from the descriptions


----------



## galvanizer (Sep 5, 2005)

hmmm... I wonder how off the colour is from the actual products?  Another 'wait and SEE' situation, but it does look more interesting to me than Natually Eccentric did.
(**praying the Blue Absynthe really is similar to Parrot**)


----------



## samtaro (Sep 5, 2005)

I love the e/s and the pearlizers...ahh I can't wait


----------



## User20 (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *galvanizer* 
_hmmm... I wonder how off the colour is from the actual products?  Another 'wait and SEE' situation, but it does look more interesting to me than Natually Eccentric did.
(**praying the Blue Absynthe really is similar to Parrot**)_

 
According to some people on here (sorry I don't remember your names) it is very close, but I don't think the pictures are right. Look at C-Thru - no way C-Thru looks like that. 

I'm just curious about Cranberry - whether it's the current one or not.

How much do pearlizers retail for? (CND please if possible)


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 5, 2005)

fu*k me!  VV, i think i love you!!! AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## user2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_fu*k me!  VV, i think i love you!!! AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! *faints*_

 
I love you too honey


----------



## Dia (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like I'll be asking for birthday/christmas presents early this year lol.


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

oh F*$($ me I want it all!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 5, 2005)

Oooh everything looks *wonderful*! Thanks for the pics! I want the pink and red l/s, the mauve lipglass, the pearlizers, and (of course) that teal e/s and maybe the beige one. I hate lustre e/s... but I'll try them out.

As for it looking like Parrot... in that pic it looks more like Teal pigment, but in the other one I saw it looked more like Parrot. Guess we'll have to wait for certain Livejournal gals to post pics. I'm kinda hoping it looks like Teal pigment, since I already have Parrot and I'm dying for an e/s version of that pigment!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh.... I feel SO good now!! I'll only get 3-4 items!

The purple e/s is too blue, Cranberry looks like Star Violet in this pic. The coral lipglass look too dark... 

Romanced looks like another Peachstock/Naturally Eccentric/Brew...

But.... I still want 2 Pearlizers!


----------



## midnightlouise (Sep 5, 2005)

It all looks so pretty!  I'm really excited to see it now!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 5, 2005)

I thought the liners were supposed to be permanent. Here they are listed as LE.
Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 5, 2005)

lol Nina, Linda I didnt even read your posts all I thought was f$*% me I need to get some money up!!
Damn mac and their le stuff!! 

Absynthe does look like parrott!!


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Sep 5, 2005)

Those shadows look AMAZING!


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 5, 2005)

As you know, I already have Blue Abisinthe and Parrot and have posted a pic.  Blue Abisinthe looks slightly different in the flesh as it does in this pic.  But similiar still


----------



## MACgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

its true, pics are always off from the real product, im really excited abotu this collection though. As mentioned above, c-thru lipglass in now way looks liek that its lighter and not frosty-ish....


----------



## legaleagle (Sep 5, 2005)

*Can't wait for this one!*

However, Satiate is the name of an Amplified lipstick I have, I think.  The eyeshadows and lipglasses look lovely.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 5, 2005)

im in luvvvv with thoes eyeshadows and lipglasses!


----------



## AgentLunacy (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm going to be so broke!!


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

oooooooooooh, i cant wait!!! i cant wait!!! im gonna be so broke... like im not already


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 6, 2005)

I can't BREATHE I am so excited


----------



## roxybc (Sep 6, 2005)

Ooooh, thanks so much for these pics!!!!  I'm going to get all the shadows except for cranberry.  That one would make me look like too much of a crack addict.  When anyone finds out when this collection will be released let us know ASAP!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow, the purple and blue e/s looks fab. Even the Glitz glosses look nice, thank god I'm over my glitter kick!

But now I begin to see the fuss over the pearlisers...what gorgeous colours. VV you rock!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanx for these pix VV...I love the colors!!


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

NP girls...I know we have to satisfy our MAC-addiction


----------



## Sarah (Sep 6, 2005)

WOW I seriously can't wait for this collection, thanks very much for posting them details


----------



## KJam (Sep 6, 2005)

Great pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janice (Sep 6, 2005)

VV - I edit your post to correct the titles for the images. When you corrected the images you didn't flip the titles around for them as well.


----------



## tracie (Sep 6, 2005)

I want a few of the shadows and one of the pearlizers, hope they carry those at my counter.


----------



## crzyc (Sep 6, 2005)

What are the pearlizers?

Thanks!


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing really jumps out at me...but its always different when you see the colors in person


----------



## angelwings (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for posting VV, those eye shadow pictures are HOT!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 6, 2005)

My goodness.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 7, 2005)

Any release date yet? 

I'll be in England when this launches I think... so can you girls in the UK tell me if collections get to the counters on time? 

In Spain it sucks, some counters still haven't gotten..... Rebelrock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want Blue Absinthe and the red lipstick


----------



## Aprilrobin (Sep 7, 2005)

OK.. I am much more excited about this w/ the photos than I was with the descriptions. I'm a very warm person and this didn't sound like it was for me but I can pull off the goldish shadow .. and I have cranberry already. The Blue Absinthe I'll probably buy and add to my collection of teal shadows I never wear but are pretty to look at. I have browns coming out my butt (wow that sounds bad) and that purple is too blue.

However this is GOOD because I am all over the Pearlette and Opulent Pearlizer like freakin' gangbusters. I bought the Quiver pearlizer from the Belle Azure collection on a whim .. not sure if I would use it and now I use it every day .. awesome as an eye shadow even! That apricot one looks to die for.

The rest ... we shall see.


----------



## Joke (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I like this collection!!!
Think I'll need all three pearlizers and the e/s =). 
Wasn't thrilled by NE, but this is my thingie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 11, 2005)

Deffinitely getting the eye shadows and the perlizers but will have to see the rest in person.


----------



## joytheobscure (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh pearlizers...::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rools:::: I love pearlizers...love them!


----------



## trishee03 (Sep 11, 2005)

The pearlizers look beautiful, I think I want them all!


----------



## shellebell (Sep 11, 2005)

eeeek they arnt changing the c-thru lipglass pernamently are they?! If they are il have to go and buy some before they change it incase I dont like it. Its my hg!


----------

